# Expat at last



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello all, just want to say I have arrived in Thailand and am getting settled into my new temp home in Bangkok. I am now officially an EXPAT and am excited about my opportunities here. I plan on teaching English, and any tips on how to get by Thailand would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for any replies.
Marvelsm


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

Congratulations.
All the best to you.
I have family (thai wife and 2 daughters) so for me it is very diffult to become an expat.
bye


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

Congratulations. Now you have been here 3 months and have had time to settle in a bit, how are you finding it? Is it how and what you expected?


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you all: Yes there have been some surprises and some things I expected since coming here. Have found only part time work as an English Teacher so far but I am hoping that will change. Overall it has been good so far life here is sure different than Canada. I hope to stay here for life I have not in any serious relationship yet but hope that too will change soon. Thank you all again sorry I have not posted anything recent but I will get on that soon. All the best to all of you on the forum it has been a pleasure so far. Marvelsm


----------



## Noho (Dec 18, 2013)

marvelsm said:


> Thank you all: Yes there have been some surprises and some things I expected since coming here. Have found only part time work as an English Teacher so far but I am hoping that will change. Overall it has been good so far life here is sure different than Canada. I hope to stay here for life I have not in any serious relationship yet but hope that too will change soon. Thank you all again sorry I have not posted anything recent but I will get on that soon. All the best to all of you on the forum it has been a pleasure so far. Marvelsm


Hello marvelsm

I will be relocating to Thailand also in April or May 2014 

I have done my research as to becoming a teacher 

But it would be great to hear from you on your process of becoming a teacher

Please share your process 

Thank you 

Btw congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## marvelsm (Apr 18, 2013)

*Expat lat last*

Thanks Noho: I will keep everyone posted


----------

